# Hey everyone new to using a smokehouse need some advise!



## ebone25 (Oct 26, 2015)

Hey everyone just built my new smoke house about 2 weeks ago I can get it up to 150 degrees with no issue but it seems to be stuck on that point is there any suggestions on what I could do to get higher Temps through it? I have a duck work fan on the end of the intake pipe as well as a damper to control the airl flow. I also have a damper on the heat pipe and the exhaust pipe to control as well. I don't know if I'm not using enough charcoal or add another heat pipe or what! I have had it over 200 degrees using more forced air into the fire box by running a leaf blower on idle but that seems to excessive haha. Any suggestions would be great thanks in advance!













20151026_162503.jpg



__ ebone25
__ Oct 26, 2015


















20151026_162447.jpg



__ ebone25
__ Oct 26, 2015


















20151026_164627.jpg



__ ebone25
__ Oct 26, 2015


















20151026_164622.jpg



__ ebone25
__ Oct 26, 2015


















20151026_162429.jpg



__ ebone25
__ Oct 26, 2015


















20151026_162423.jpg



__ ebone25
__ Oct 26, 2015


















20151026_162414.jpg



__ ebone25
__ Oct 26, 2015


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 27, 2015)

it could be a number of factors but just at a quick glance i think your pipe going into the smoker should be at more of an upward angle,you can also try putting in another stack on top to make more of draft,just my thoughts,i'm sure some of the more experienced  people will help you more. good luck


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Oct 27, 2015)

I have only built one smoker so I am no expert but I see what could be a few issues.
1) It looks like your firebox may be too small for the size of your smokehouse.
2) The pipe between the firebox and smokehouse is definitely too small.
3) Exhaust is too small.
Like I said, I am not the resident expert.  Just my thoughts.  To get your temps up with your current set up, you will have to force air thru like you did with the leaf blower.  That will get the temps up but will sacrifice the smoke flavor.  
Hopefully some others will chime in and help you get it straight.
On a side note, that is one good looking smokehouse.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 27, 2015)

That's a large, solid box that's going to require some BTU's to maintain temp. For hot smokes you may need to place your heat source directly in the smokehouse. 

How low can you get the smoker? Below 100?


----------



## ebone25 (Oct 27, 2015)

Thanks for everyone's input! Dirtsailor2003 I can hold under 100 pretty easily the first time i ran it i had it at 50 for 3 hour and then i bumped it up to get more temps. Do you guys think maybe putting another 4 inch heat pipe would help out cause that's what is on it so I would have two pipes coming in?


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 28, 2015)

i would give it shot i don't think you have anything to lose,i don't know if you can insulate your fire drum anyway,your probably losing quite a bit he of heat there,you might think about a bigger"diameter" smoke stack or adding another one if your first plan doesn't help.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 28, 2015)

So your fire box, where is the air intake? How big is it?


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Oct 28, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> So your fire box, where is the air intake? How big is it?


His last picture looks like a 4" duct with a fan for the intake.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 28, 2015)

hamrhead1971 said:


> His last picture looks like a 4" duct with a fan for the intake.



Hmmm, I assumed that was the pipe going to the smoke house. If that's the case. I'd dig that end out. Put the fire box door in the end of the drum. Cover the top of the drum with several feet of dirt. Put an adjustable air intake on the door. 

That may help a bit, but I really thing the main culprit is the size of the smoker in relation to the FB. Also the masonry needs to absorb a ton of heat before the smoke chamber will start to retain heat.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 28, 2015)

Have you looked at these threads:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/130460/cedar-smokehouse-construction

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/126307/brick-smoker-compete-how-to

The first is similar to yours in theory. The second I only post because its masonry.


----------



## ebone25 (Oct 28, 2015)

If I add another smoke stack or a bigger one wouldn't that cause it to lose more heat? Sry I havnt ever used one of these before haha!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 28, 2015)

ebone25 said:


> If I add another smoke stack or a bigger one wouldn't that cause it to lose more heat? Sry I havnt ever used one of these before haha!



Yes it probably would. I think your main problem is on the front end. You're trying to hear a massive smokehouse with a small fire box. 

For cold smokes you're fine. For hot smokes you're gonna need a heat source in the smoke chamber, or start over with the fire box and pipe. 

Looking at the pictures you're fire box is going to lose a ton of heat out the top. The pipe going in is probably to small. Having a door on top is not good, because every time you add fuel you are loosing all the heat. 

If it was my smoker I'd dig out one end of the fire box, put a door in it with a good adjustable air intake and cover the top of the firebox and pipe with a good 2-3' of earth. Pipe probably needs another 6"-8" of rise into the smoker. 

As I mentioned before, the masonry is going to eat a ton of fuel to get to the point that the smoker will hold temps. So plan to burn a bunch of preheating wood, or run a propane burner in the smoke chamber to preheat.


----------

